# How to remove brake spindles safely



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

The 71 lemans I parted out a few years ago due to being bondomobile had disk brakes, the frame is still together with rear, engine, th350 and front brakes so my question is how can I remove the spindles with the disk setup without having a coil spring shoot by my head? Should I just take the ball joints loose then jack the frame up to slowly release pressure?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

danthepontiacman said:


> The 71 lemans I parted out a few years ago due to being bondomobile had disk brakes, the frame is still together with rear, engine, th350 and front brakes so my question is how can I remove the spindles with the disk setup without having a coil spring shoot by my head? Should I just take the ball joints loose then jack the frame up to slowly release pressure?


Jack the front end up and set it on jack stands on the frame.
Remove tires.
Remove calipers and rotors.
Place floor jack under arm.
Remove nut, lower jack leaving 1/2" to arm and smack the side of the spindle @ ball joint.
Arm will pop down onto jack then slowly lower the jack.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

DON"T Remove the nut all the way. _Back it off about 1/4_", THEN smack it with a hammer. Use the jack to unload the nut (after the a-arm pops onto the backed off nut) and after unloaded, you can unscrew the nut with your fingers. Then unload the jack SLOWLY and you'll be fine. But NEVER separate a ball joint/steering arm with the nut OFF. Good way to kill yourself.


----------



## propuckstopper (Jan 20, 2012)

*Yes!*



geeteeohguy said:


> DON"T Remove the nut all the way. _Back it off about 1/4_", THEN smack it with a hammer. Use the jack to unload the nut (after the a-arm pops onto the backed off nut) and after unloaded, you can unscrew the nut with your fingers. Then unload the jack SLOWLY and you'll be fine. But NEVER separate a ball joint/steering arm with the nut OFF. Good way to kill yourself.



^^^^This. Never, ever, ever remove the nut completely. Absolutely needless, and totally dangerous. Geeteeohguy has the process down completely. Heed his advice and be careful.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah that's why I ask on here because I don't wanna have my name in the paper wit ha line about.... killed by a car.... that was sitting still. thanks for the advice y'all, cant wait to get the disk brakes redone and on my tempest. the manual drums aren't bad, rebuilt them completely and they work great... has long has crazy folks in front don't panic stop and make me have to stomp down on the pedal.... that's when you notice its a drum brake car.:nopity::banghead:


----------

